# Ge´moje !!!



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

äh, ja, so neu bin ich ja hier nicht (knappe 2 monate) und freue mich jeden tag,
mal hier reinschauen zu dürfen. 
da mein beruf zur zeit in der schlechtwetterzone hängt und ich über viel tages-
freizeit verfüge, ist es schön hier so tolle fotos etc zufinden, die mir noch fehlen und neue celebs kennenzulernen. und, wie ihr sicherlich merkt, neige ich zu sehr langen sätzen und meine abneigung, die groß-und kleinschreibung einzusetzen, habe ich noch nicht im griff 

wohne im westerwald (aus überzeugung) bei montabaur (A3), wo ich wohl auch mal begraben werde, hui wäller, allemol !!!
bin inzwischen 38 jahre jung, geschieden und vater einer schon volljährigen, bildhübschen tochter.

würde mich also sehr freuen, hier regen gedankenaustausch zu erleben und eine schöne zeit zu haben. werde mich auch an die regeln halten ;-), deßhalb nochmal danke an sabberopi für die "einführung" vor ein paar wochen...

genug jetzt, habt einen schönen tag und verbleibe mit

amon amarth


----------



## General (9 Dez. 2009)

für deine Vorstellung und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns



> und meine abneigung, die groß-und kleinschreibung einzusetzen, habe ich noch nicht im griff



ich auch nicht


----------



## Buterfly (10 Dez. 2009)

Willkommen in unserer kleinen Runde


----------



## Crash (10 Dez. 2009)

Auch von mir ein grosses 

 amonamarth


----------



## Q (11 Dez. 2009)

na dann mal weiterhin viel Spaß hier bei CB!


----------



## Katzun (16 Dez. 2009)

erst seit 2 monaten bei uns und schon soviele beiträge

herzlich willkommen bei uns, ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß

sorry für das verspätete hallo


----------



## amon amarth (17 Dez. 2009)

na dann kann ich ja fast dem gesamten vorstand danke sagen. also:
!!!!! DANKE !!!!!
:laola:


----------

